# Zugriff aus eigenen Tags auf Struts Value Stack



## Marsman (11. Dez 2008)

Hallo Ihr!

In einer eigenen Taglib habe ich einige Tags u.a. zur Darstellung von Text programmiert. Diese habe ich bisher in einfachen JSPs verwendet. Nun möchte ich an diese auch Objekte aus dem Struts 2 Value Stack übergeben. Statt wie bisher mit ${} finde ich keine Struts 2 konforme Möglichkeit. <sroperty/> kann ich nicht innerhalb von Attributen angeben. Und mit %{} klappt es auch nicht:


```
<nsp:mytag attribute="<s:property value="object" />" />
<nsp:mytag attribute='<s:property value="object" />' />
<nsp:mytag attribute="%{object}" />
```

Weiß jemand evtl., wie man das richtig macht?


Titus


----------



## rico (12. Dez 2008)

Hi,

was spricht gegen die Verwendung von ${}. Falls die Objekte nicht vorhanden sind, dann kannst du sie ja vorher über 


```
<c:set var="myObject">
   <s:property value="object" />
</c:set>
```

in den pageContext setzen. 
Danach solltest du deinen Tag mithilfe von jstl verwenden können.


```
<nsp:mytag attribute="${myObject}" />
```

Gruß


----------



## Marsman (12. Dez 2008)

rico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was spricht gegen die Verwendung von ${}.



So hatte ich es zunächst mal auch umgesetzt. Allerdings hatte ich es für eine Vermischung der Frameworks gehalten. Außerdem dachte ich, bei der Verwendung von %{} vielleicht nur einen Fehler gemacht zu haben. Es ging mir sozusagen um das Best-Practice.

Gruß, Titus


----------

